# Muzzle loader sight



## Jcampbell (Jan 24, 2006)

Last year I bought my first muzzle loader. It's a lot of fun to have and shoot. I killed a deer with it this season too. Unfortunately, I guess you get what you pay for, not to say it's a piece o' junk, it's not, but the rear sight did come off and got lost somewhere in the woods. It's a New Frontier, bear tooth. I think it's licenced by CVA. It had all black, cheapo plastic sights. They're mounted on a round 50 cal. barrel. I think CVA sight will work on it. I wanted to upgrade to better, fiber optic sights if possible, or get new standard sights. Anyone have any, or know of any places that sell replacement muzzle loader sights in the twin cities metro area or on the web? Thanks~jeff


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

It's hard to beat a good Williams or Lyman Apture/Peep sight on a muzzle loader. I'll do some looking and see if they make one for your gun, if they do I'll post a link. :-?








Is this the gun??


----------



## Jcampbell (Jan 24, 2006)

That looks like it. nickle hardwear though. But yeah thats the one.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

IIRC it'll take the same sight as the CVA Omega.Here's a link to Midway U.S.A., they're out of stock but you can get the manufacture number and look around and find one somewhere.
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=141928


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If your rifle looks like the one TN Frank posted then I am pretty sure that it is made by CVA, here is their Wolf model:









Looks the same. If that's the case, any sight that fits the CVA should fit yours. If you are not sure what to get take your rifle along with you to the sporting goods shop and have them make sure they fit. Heck, you are not too far away from Cabela's in Owatona (sp) take a trip down there and find some other stuff you can't live without.  

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

TN.Frank,
Do you mean the CVA Optima?
The Omega is made by ThompsonCenter!


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

elderberry99 said:


> TN.Frank,
> Do you mean the CVA Optima?
> The Omega is made by ThompsonCenter!


Yah, that's probably it. IIRC the Williams Peep sights that I put on the Optima that I had were the same as the ones for the Encore/Omega. They mount using the two rear scope mount holes so it's a snap to put em' on. I really do like the clean look that a peep gives a rifle over the "bulk" that you get with a scope and if you'll be shooting 100 yrds or less it's really not worth it to put a scope on a rifle(JMHO, don't beat me.) so I'd rather just use a peep.


----------

